# Campbellsville, KY - Sally, nice young girl



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

"Sally is a good dog looking for a home"

Taylor County Animal Shelter
Campbellsville, KY
270-465-7651 
[email protected] 


dd


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

There's something really special about her!

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10977618


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

she's so happy her tail is a blur!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump for this sweet girl!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Her listing has been removed...


----------

